# Songs for Each MBTI Type



## Pac-Man

I thought this was a good idea, so here we go with another one of my waka ideas! =) 

*INTP*






An INTP's routine tasks in an intellectual profession become tedious, and he thinks of those who manage him as incompetent for inappropriate comprehension of his methods.

*INTJ*






An INTJ rationalizations his neglection of social status to achieve perfection with his interests. He gloats that his fixation on the future - the present being the means to cultivate an envisioned future - enabled him to truly prepare and succeed.

*ENTP*






You could argue the ENTP choice is for INTP's or INTJ's, but I think it's ENTP due to the desire for conformity and diverse interests. They're interested in accumulating experiences, but they are primarily intellectual in nature.

*ENTJ*






An ENTJ broods their loss of authority - craving their position to return.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

"Prick" side of the ENTP? When logic overrides Fe, and you forget to give a damn, and just want to piss people off by showing them how illogical everything they believe in is, and how little anything really matters. lol Maybe that's just me, though, or an American ENTP thing.


----------



## entpreter

Big bad wolf said:


> YouTube - Denis Leary ASSHOLE
> 
> "Prick" side of the ENTP? When logic overrides Fe, and you forget to give a damn, and just want to piss people off by showing them how illogical everything they believe in is, and how little anything really matters. lol Maybe that's just me, though, or an American ENTP thing.


hey, hey, hey :dry:


----------



## cardinalfire

Someone do songs for the feeling types, this is a great post idea!


----------



## dan4ster

cardinalfire said:


> Someone do songs for the feeling types, this is a great post idea!


Well this definitely screams "NF" to me...

Owl City -- Fireflies





Edit: Here's the official music video. If I had to type it, I would say INFP.


----------



## cardinalfire

An interesting song, is the vocalist from another band? Like Death Cab for Cutie or something? 

What is it about that song that makes you suggest that it is an NF? Specifically INFP? This may help me to understand the types better.


----------



## Vanitas

dan4ster said:


> Well this definitely screams "NF" to me...
> 
> Owl City -- Fireflies


I agree. Maybe I'm biased, but it does sound very INFP for me. 

Not sure of ENTJ songs, I have no idea if the songs I identify with are ENTJ-like.


----------



## dan4ster

cardinalfire said:


> An interesting song, is the vocalist from another band? Like Death Cab for Cutie or something?
> 
> What is it about that song that makes you suggest that it is an NF? Specifically INFP? This may help me to understand the types better.


Well, throughout the song he refers to dreams, his imagination and how the world is magical. This is much more iNtuitive than Sensing (heavy use of metaphors, appeal to imagination) and more Feeling than Thinking (refers to relationship with "fireflies" as personal and friendly, almost no heavy analysis). 

Really, it comes down to (at least for me) studying the types and temperaments continually and getting a feel for them. For this song, I just get a feel that it's NF. I'm guessing the Introvert parts from the music video, knowledge of the singer and the fact that this song is talking about him in his dream-world, which for many Introverts is more important than the exterior world. The Perceiving part is a guess from the music video. As Vanatis said, it just sounds very INFP-like.

The singer is actually an up-and-comer from his parent's basement where he started many of his songs. This particular one has hit the Billboard's Chart at #1 for two non-consecutive weeks and is rated platinum by the RIAA.

I hope that analysis helps!


----------



## Collossus

For* INFJ* type. The song speaks itself - the voice(s), the lyrics, the instruments, the persisting mood (which is not sadness by the way).


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

INFP:

I am a Rock.

INTP:

A Most Peculiar Man.

Someone post the videos for me, please, as I can't.


----------



## Harley

For the dominant Se types ESTP and ESFP. The just want to live, man:









ISTP:




Side note: Add wo- in front of the -man, when appropriate.




It is a well known fact that ISTP's are the best lovers out there.





ISFP:




Emos.

ESxJ:




It's not them, it's you.


----------



## Trifoilum

A song from an outsider to (IMO) INFP.






STOP PROCRASTINATING AND DAYDREAMING AND START WORKING, DAMMIT!

...or maybe I just identify with it.


----------



## Perseus

Slipping, sliding down on Highway 31. 
Baby, don't do it 
The traffic lights change from green to red. 
They tried to stop but they both wound up dead. 
Death cab for Cutie 
Death cab for Cutie 

Someone's going to make you pay your fare.​


----------



## fairydust

cardinalfire said:


> An interesting song, is the vocalist from another band? Like Death Cab for Cutie or something?
> 
> What is it about that song that makes you suggest that it is an NF? Specifically INFP? This may help me to understand the types better.


 
i agree that it's infp... the whole experience of the song... infp all over the place...fireflies, dreams, things not being what they seem...


----------



## Narrator

I posted this in another forum a while back:






eSTP?







Waaait...ISTJ?

All is full of love by Bjork kinda reminds me of an ISTJ friend.





 ENFP?

Milkshake by goodnight nurse - E??J? ESFP?

Wake up by Coheed in Cambria INTJ in major lurrve? 'I'd kill any for you







'

Bitch by meredith brooks - xNTJ/INFP?

Superman by peggy sue and the pirates - ISFP?





 ExTP?

I've got to see you again by Norah Jones - eSFJ?

Goodnight not goodbye by evanescence - ISFJ? (The motherly vibe what with the lulaby?)

Just some thoughts.


Alone by Zebrahead - ESTP?
Love untill we bleed by kleerup ft Lykke li - ESFP?





 INFJ?

Au Parc from les chansons de l'amour vibes a tad like INFP for me


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

I wonder if the songs reflect the songwriter's type.  They seem to reflect their interests, beliefs, and experiences, which certainly provide an adequate opportunity for interpretation of one's type.


----------



## INFpharmacist

dan4ster said:


> Well this definitely screams "NF" to me...
> 
> Owl City -- Fireflies
> YouTube - Fireflies-Owl City music video w/ lyrics
> 
> Edit: Here's the official music video. If I had to type it, I would say INFP.
> YouTube - Owl City "Fireflies" official music video


OMG! I love this song... It's a little soft, but I would love to leave everything behind and walk out into a field barefooted and watch fireflies swarm. It would be intoxicating! And then maybe in the middle of it, I would spin myself into oblivion, fall to the ground, and watch everything swirl and spin.

:crazy:


----------



## Galaris

INTP






That night I never came home.
Wandering souls captured my thoughts..
Emptiness filled my mind.
Urgency spoke her lies.
In the confines of these gray walls.
I watched them move together.
Taking me places I cannot remember (remember).
We have been poured out...
Into this loveless bride..
How quickly I forget...
That this is meaningless.
How quickly I forget...
That this is meaningless.
in a world passing through my fingers.
I still chase the wind.
How quickly I forget...
That this is meaningless
How quickly I forget...
That this is meaningless
what have I learned from yesterday?
what have I learned from yesterday?

INFP






For so long I
Have felt alone
Content to live with unrest
Longing faded into countless
Nights that buried my
Weary heart
You brought an end
To this dead hour
And meaning to 
A calloused life

Held in Your arms
But too far from my heart
(2x)

These thoughts will carry me
Through the darkest nights
While your eyes rest in...
These thoughts will carry me
Through the darkest nights
While your eyes rest in mine

I remember the way you looked
At me not the way you drew
Drew in me
With one deep sigh
Scattering pieces of my
My restless mind
Forgetting all that we

We have left behind (4x)

These thoughts will carry me
Through the darkest nights
While your eyes rest in...
(4x)


----------



## Karen

This is an old song, and a cliche, but it's the song I've most identified with, and whenever I hear it I go into I want I want I want I waaant...! I can feel it in my bones, the excitement, the need for body engagement, the movement and change, and where the road leads is secondary.

This isn't the best version, but it's live.


----------



## Aerorobyn

*This reminds me of my Unhealthy ESTJ friend: *





*This one reminds me of my somewhat annoying INFP friend (I'm pretty sure thats what she is): 
*




*xNFJ, maybe?*






*ESTP? *


----------



## INFpharmacist

INFJ? :blushed:


----------



## addle1618

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> INFP:
> 
> I am a Rock.
> 
> INTP:
> 
> A Most Peculiar Man.
> 
> Someone post the videos for me, please, as I can't.


OMG great songs... I feel like I am a Rock can be very INFx-ish too..Paul Simon is a Enneagram type 4.

Flowers Never Bend with the Rainfall is INFx-ish..or atleast it is MY fav Simon and Garfunkel song...


----------



## addle1618

Every time I hear Billy Corgan's lyrics I think INFP/ISFP.






I know EvilByte will hate me for this one... Yeah the lyrics remind me of INFJ lol.


----------



## Trifoilum

hmm, checking my playlist : 





INFP?ISFP? the lyrics seems to appeal to the senses in the first verse, then intuition / mind in the second verse...


----------



## remer

ENFP: bigger picture, bring out the best in others, warm, affectionate, dramatic, energetic, optimistic, but also smothering, unrealistic.






_A single thread in a tapestry _
_ Through its color brightly shine _
_ Can never see its purpose _
_ In the pattern of the grand design _

_ And the stone that sits on the very top _
_ Of the mountain's mighty face _
_ Does it think it's more important _
_ Than the stones that form the base? _

_ So how can you see what your life is worth _
_ Or where your value lies? _
_ You can never see through the eyes of man _
_ You must look at your life _

_ Look at your life through heaven's eyes _
_ Lai-la-lai... _

_ A lake of gold in the desert sand _
_ Is less than a cool fresh spring _
_ And to one lost sheep, a shepherd boy _
_ Is greater than the richest king _
_ If a man lose ev'rything he owns _
_ Has he truly lost his worth? _
_ Or is it the beginning _
_ Of a new and brighter birth? _

_ So how do you measure the worth of a man _
_ In wealth or strength or size? _
_ In how much he gained or how much he gave? _
_ The answer will come _
_ The answer will come to him who tries _
_ To look at his life through heaven's eyes _

_ And that's why we share all we have with you _
_ Though there's little to be found _
_ When all you've got is nothing _
_ There's a lot to go around _

_ No life can escape being blown about _
_ By the winds of change and chance _
_ And though you never know all the steps _
_ You must learn to join the dance _
_ You must learn to join the dance _
_ Lai-la-lai... _

_ So how do you judge what a man is worth _
_ By what he builds or buys? _
_ You can never see with your eyes on earth _
_ Look through heaven's eyes _
_ Look at your life _
_ Look at your life _
_ Look at your life through heaven's eyes _​


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Here's a my song.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FnN2UREdtw

Fire happy ISTPs/ESTPs

Bang-bang


----------



## Ventricity

ENFP


----------



## Kisshoten

ENTP song is most certainly 'white and nerdy'...
:crazy:


----------



## firedancer42

Ventricity said:


> ENFP
> 
> YouTube - Leonard Nimoy's Ballad of Bilbo Baggins


Hahaha, that is the best!


----------



## bionic

PREFECT INTJ SONG/VID:


----------



## bionic

PREFECT INTJ SONG/VID:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

ESFP




 
ESTP




 
ESFJ




 
ESTJ




 
ISFP




 
ISTP




 
ISTJ




 
ISFJ




 
ENFP




 
INFP





ENFJ




 
INFJ




 
ENTP




INTP




 
ENTJ




 
INTJ




 
INTJ


----------



## Abstract Essence

bionic said:


> PREFECT INTJ SONG/VID:
> 
> YouTube - All is full of love


It seems like the android is being deassembled by the machines; even though the singing goes with chronological time the drops of water/ biotic juices seem to go backwards in time. It would seem that the machines are decieving the android into a druglike state of harmony to destroy it. Such a morbid and thought provoking video.


----------



## PorlockVisitor

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> INFP
> YouTube - Rave Allstars - The Logical Song


PERFECT! Never crossed my mind, but that's great.
Though I prefer:


----------



## Danse Macabre

Hehe <.<

But really, I think "Us" by Regina Spektor screams ENFP.


----------



## Vaka

Mad lovez for Regina!


----------



## Darner

Mutatio NOmenis, great choice for ISTP, I love that song! 
My suggestions for ISTP, possibly also ESTP


----------



## Electrical flOw

I believe there many types of ENFPs.
So these songs fit male ENFPs type 7:

Linkin Park is clearly NF band, Chester is an ENFP and Mike Is an ENFJ.


YouTube - Linkin Park - Faint


YouTube - Linkin Park - A Place For My Head (lyrics In vid and description)

Also this one,

YouTube - GREEN DAY PEACEMAKER


----------



## Electrical flOw

The lead singer of Rise Against is an ENFP

And also these songs fit male ENFPs type 7:

YouTube - Rise Against - Paper Wings


YouTube - Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee


----------



## Electrical flOw

This song is new, it is incredible it just describe me when I am enthusiast.

YouTube - Rise Against - Worth Dying For


----------



## Electrical flOw

ENFP Female probably type 7:






INFP:





INFJ music listen to the end, you will fell the mystery. When I listen to it, sagas and epic stories goes in my head.
It is from Clint Mansell, he is probably INFJ or ENFP.






ENTP:






INTP:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VntFEWF8I8A&feature=related


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Ooh, this is such fun!


INFP: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMIEdrJZAY

- the infp child and the use of the imagination to escape the outer world


INFJ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyDhsDUorGA

"INFJs have a knack for fluency in language and facility in communication. In addition, nonverbal sensitivity enables the INFJ to know and be known by others intimately." - Typelogic

--> This rings true with the lyrics: http://www.lyricsdownload.com/jellyfish-the-king-is-half-undressed-lyrics.html


----------



## ThoughtProcess

ISTP Aggressive side.

YouTube - Rage Against The Machine - Calm Like A Bomb

YouTube - Fight - Little Crazy [Official Video / HD:1080p]

YouTube - pantera - walk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeAgh6pSbVM


----------



## Black Rabbit

If I were to relate ENTJ's to music, it would definitely be jazz. Cool, calm, and complex.

YouTube - Miles davis et John Coltrane - So what


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

This is dedicated to the INFPs who "cyber-stalk"





Note: If you care to watch the music video, you'll have to go to YouTube since Vevo doesn't allow embedded videos.


----------



## EvanR

I like Bio's song for INTJs, I would also consider 





White and nerdy is good for ENTPs, not for all ENTPs but it is pretty good for most.

Mutatio, your post is fantastic.


----------



## Nomenclature

ExFP





xNTP :crazy:




ESFP


----------



## Danse Macabre

_*NOOOOOOOOOO Not the Millionaires!!!! xD*_


----------



## Nomenclature

DanseMacabre said:


> _*NOOOOOOOOOO Not the Millionaires!!!! xD*_


I knooooow, they're one of those artists who make me go _WHAT THE FUCKETTY FUCK fuck is this?! My brain is dancing but my ears are bleeding._

You should see the embarrassing songs thread. xD


----------



## Danse Macabre

FiNiTe said:


> I knooooow, they're one of those artists who make me go _WHAT THE FUCKETTY FUCK fuck is this?! My brain is dancing but my ears are bleeding._
> 
> You should see the embarrassing songs thread. xD


*
Lol. Millionaires are one of my obsessions. I just find them so marvellously, fascinatingly hideous. *


----------



## Greenfeldspar

INTP:







INTJ:






-Lyrics: Mind.in.a.box - Identity Lyrics


ISFP:







ESFP:





 :tongue:


----------



## Darner

ExFx


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

INFP: (Of course )





INTP:


----------



## killerB

INTJ, so says my INTJ daughter








INFTJ, I cry everytime I watch the video







ENTJ, they always have a plan....







ENTP 







ENFP, hands down, I can see my youngest growing up and doing this! LOL


----------



## INFPwn

Skip this post if you don't like Queen. =D I thought it would be interesting how many different MBTI type 'theme' songs I could uncover in just one band's discography.

ESFP - Title and lyrics say it all. _"I've come here to sell you my body / I can show you some good merchandise / I'll pull you and I'll pill you / I'll Cruela-de-ville you / And to thrill you I'll use any device"._





INFP - A song about a beautiful, harmonious fantasy world which is brutally disrupted by cruel humans. Yup, sounds pretty INFP to me. _"Someone, someone / Just drained the colour from my wings / Broken my fairy circle ring / And shamed the king in all his pride / Changed the wings and wronged the tides"._





ISFJ - Cute, simple love song. Drips with affection. _"In rain or shine you've stood by me girl / I'm happy, happy at home / You're my best friend"_





ENFJ - _"I had a dream / When I was young / A dream of sweet illusion / A glimpse of hope and unity / And visions of one sweet union"_





ENFP - A sense of wonder mixed with radiant optimism. _"If every leaf on every tree / Could tell a story that would be / a miracle"._





ENTJ - "Yes, I AM here to conquer the world, b*tch"





ESTJ - This song basically describes the hectic life (and demise) of an extremely unhealthy ESTJ. _"Leave on time leave on time / Gotta get rich gonna leave on time"_





ESTP - Pretty self-explanatory. XD





INFJ - I admit I just picked this one because of the "INFJ as prophets/seers" stereotype, but hey, it seems to fit. XD _"Oh Oh people on the earth / Listen to the warning / The prophet he said / For soon the cold of night will fall / Summoned by your own hand."_





INTP - quoted from wikipedia: _The song's lyrics are a science fiction short story which concerns twenty volunteers who leave a dying Earth on a spaceship in search of new worlds to settle. They return to report success, 100 calendar years later, with only a single year passing from the volunteers' perspective (due to time dilation). The lyrics imply that the song's protagonist faces his child upon return to Earth: For so many years have gone/though I'm older but a year/your mother's eyes from your eyes/cry to me. This, and the fact that all his peers and friends have died, are a terrible grief to the protagonist, as the final words insist: For my life/still ahead/pity me!_





AAAAND I'm spent.


----------



## Valdyr

For both types of INT, screw lyrics, let's get some abstract representations going.

These videos are good representations of what my mind is like :laughing:


----------



## Essay

*ENFP-ish Tracks*

Is there any time when we ENFP don't "got a new thing" and appeal you to "get up on this"?





Case in point, I too left my wallet in a Spanish-speaking town. :laughing:





This is your ENFP on drugs: 





Ne questions?


----------



## Nomenclature

INFP





ENFP


----------



## ThoughtProcess

ISTP


----------



## vel

INFP - 




ENFP








ENTP








INFJ








INTJ




INTP





appears I have no ENTJ or ENFJ music


----------



## teddy564339

Here's one for the ExFJ's and their dominant Fe  (I like the Smash Mouth version better than the original by War)







The ISFJ ones people have posted have been really good. Here's another one:







One of my all-time favorite songs is also very ISFJish, as long as you remember that chorus is about another person doing it to him ("I want to take you for granted", happens to ISFJ's all the time  )








Rihanna's chorus in the new Eminem song is also pretty ISFJish, since ISFJ's can be known to stay in bad relationships too long and be taken advantage of:


----------



## dagnytaggart

Big bad wolf said:


> YouTube - Denis Leary ASSHOLE
> 
> "Prick" side of the ENTP? When logic overrides Fe, and you forget to give a damn, and just want to piss people off by showing them how illogical everything they believe in is, and how little anything really matters. lol Maybe that's just me, though, or an American ENTP thing.


Logic? In littering greasy hamburger plates and driving hot pink cars? :crazy:

Actually, I think that song represents the all-American ESTJ perrrrrrrrrrrrrrfectly. Or at least the negative stereotype. The political ranting at the end is just their tert-Ne poking (or should I say PRICKing?) through.


----------



## CarenRose

Ever since I discovered it a week or two ago, I've been obsessed with the songs ... so:






Bitter INTJ and ENFJ(??)

:crazy:


----------



## Nomenclature

ExTx


----------



## Darner

Actually, the whole music styles could me typed. My guesses: 
ISTJ: classic/opera
ESTP: rock'n'roll
ESFP: rave
ESFJ: swing
ISTP: rock
ENFx: folk
INFJ: gospel
INTJ: something like gregorian chants
INTP: metal
INFP: blues/jazz
ENTJ: hip-hop
What do you think?


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

Darner said:


> Actually, the whole music styles could me typed. My guesses:
> ISTJ: classic/opera
> ESTP: rock'n'roll
> ESFP: rave
> ESFJ: swing
> ISTP: rock
> ENFx: folk
> INFJ: gospel
> INTJ: something like gregorian chants
> INTP: metal
> INFP: blues/jazz
> ENTJ: hip-hop
> What do you think?


Here's how I would type them:

ESFP - Pop / rock 
ESTP - Hip hop
ISFP - Classic rock
ISTP - Punk / industrial / metal

INFP - Post rock / shoegaze 
ENFP - Dunno - Folk sounds good
ENFJ - Same as above
INFJ - Jazz

INTP - Metal
ENTP - Anything with clever lyrics
INTJ - Prog 
ENTJ - Hard rock

ESFJ/ESTJ/ISFJ/ISTJ - N/A. Music interferes with productivity.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam

INTP:












ENTP:











INTJ:










ENTJ
(music at the end, but I could't resist to put the speech, not only the BSO)​









xNFP (probably more I than E):






xNFJ (probably more I than E):




(Original video supressed, I've only found this subtitled version)​


----------



## clear moon

Darner said:


> INTJ: something like gregorian chants


LOL
read it, laughed, still laughing a minute later


----------



## Nostalgic

dan4ster said:


> Well this definitely screams "NF" to me...
> 
> Owl City -- Fireflies
> YouTube - Fireflies-Owl City music video w/ lyrics
> 
> Edit: Here's the official music video. If I had to type it, I would say INFP.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr9EKJatJvA



I'm an INFP and I hate that song


----------



## Vaka

Nostalgic said:


> I'm an INFP and I hate that song


It's not about whether or not you like it


----------



## Filigeedreamer

INFJ songs:


----------



## PulpFictionFan

ISTP:





ESTP:





ESFP:







INFP:





INFJ:





ENFP:







ENTP:





ENTJ:





INTJ:





I couldn't resist putting Rick Astley songs for the NFs... It was so worth it!


----------



## Protagoras

*Pink Floyd meets the MBTI*

INTP:






ISTJ:






ESTP:






INFP:






INTJ:






ESFJ:






INFJ:






ENTJ:


----------



## Protagoras

lol I have just found the best song to describe the NTs:


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

PulpFictionFan said:


> I couldn't resist putting Rick Astley songs for the NFs... It was so worth it!


:crying:
You make me sad.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

For me there is only one band that can accurately depict what the inside of an INTP's mind would sound like, crazy, nonsensical, and off the deep end....


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I retract my earlier statement, here is another crazy band who can give you a glimpse into the mind of an INTP....


----------



## pinkrasputin

PulpFictionFan said:


> I couldn't resist putting Rick Astley songs for the NFs... It was so worth it!


Thank you so much for not giving ENFPs Rick Astley! I love "Why Can't We Be Friends" by War.


----------



## sonicdrink

In no particular order:

ESFJ: YouTube - ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (music video)

INFP: YouTube - Leaf - Wonderwoman (Official Video)

INTP: YouTube - Galactic Empire State of Mind- Darth Vader ft. Princess Leia

ENFP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB67guV1dGg

ISFP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcEFcRotdzE

ENTP on introverted days: YouTube - Unique - Újra meg újra

ENTP on most days: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVy-z5lIZPQ

ESFP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZGi1j5W6AI


that's all i got for now...


----------



## Riy

ESTP:


----------



## Chamondelle

INFP

 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rnFeNCx_dWQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=rnFeNCx_dWQ


----------



## Judson Joist

*ESFP*






*INTJ*






*INTP*






*ISTP*






*ENFP*


----------



## theotter

ENFJ: Straight Out the Gate (Tech N9NE ft. Serj Tankian)
ESTP: Tamale (Tyler the Creator)
ISFP: Marry the Night (Lady Gaga)
INFJ: Cosmic Love (Florence Welch, even though she herself is most likely an INFP)
ESTJ: I Will Not Bow (Breaking Benjamin)
ESFP: Raise Your Glass (P!NK)


----------



## Judson Joist

*ISTJ*






*INTJ*






*ISFJ*


----------



## Rafiki

ESFP


Ramblin' Man
The Allman Brothers Band

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man,
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can.
And when it's time for leavin',
I hope you'll understand,
That I was born a ramblin' man.

My father was a gambler down in Georgia,
And he wound up on the wrong end of a gun.
And I was born in the back seat of a Greyhound bus
Rollin' down highway 41.

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man,
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can.
And when it's time for leavin',
I hope you'll understand,
That I was born a ramblin' man.

I'm on my way to New Orleans this mornin',
Leaving out of Nashville, Tennessee,
They're always having a good time down on the bayou, Lord
Them Delta women think the world of me.

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man,
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can.
And when it's time for leavin',
I hope you'll understand,
That I was born a ramblin' man.


----------



## Pelopra

i've always had a strong suspicion that at _least _one person involved in the panic at the disco music making process is an xntp. (actually, i suspect it's probably the guy who was writing their songs and then left the band)

things that make me suspect this:
1. lots of big words, wordplay in the songs
2. uncomfortable with expressing an emotion directly, instead goes with roundabout ways, like hypotheticals or fable-imagery
3. a very specific ntp-flavored sort of cynicism
4. some ne pure out-there imagery

some lyrics selections:

* *





(Ladies and gentlemen, due to circumstances beyond our control, we are unable to continue our broadcast of dance music. We shall continue now with our piano interlude.)​




* *




Oh,
Well imagine,
As I'm pacing the pews in a church corridor,
And I can't help but to hear,
No, I can't help but to hear an exchanging of words:
"What a beautiful wedding! What a beautiful wedding!" says a bridesmaid to a waiter,
"And, yes, but what a shame, what a shame the poor groom's bride is a whore."

I chime in with a
"Haven't you people ever heard of closing the goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things
With a sense of poise and rationality.​




* *




Give us this day our daily dose of faux affliction
Forgive our sins
Forged at the pulpit with forked tongues selling faux sermons.
'Cause I am a new wave gospel sharp, and you'll be thy witness
So gentlemen, if you're gonna preach, for God sakes preach with conviction!​




* *




Please, leave all overcoats, canes and top hats with the doorman.
From that moment you'll be out of place and underdressed.
I'm wrecking this evening already and loving every minute of it.
Ruining this banquet for the mildly inspiring and...

When you're in black slacks with accentuating, off-white, pinstripes
Whoa, everything goes according to plan.
​...

Oh and the smokes in that cigarette box on the table,
they just so happen to be laced with nitroglycerin.

I'm the new cancer, never looked better, you can't stand it.​




* *




The rooms have a hint of asbestos and maybe just a dash of formaldehyde,
And the habit of decomposing right before your very (lalalala) eyes.​




* *




Start talking "a sensationalist"
Oh he's slightly clever to just a certain extent
If you talk you better walk you better keep your mouth shut
With more than good hooks while you're all under the gun
​...
Just for the record,
The weather today is slightly sarcastic with a good chance of:
A. Indifference or
B. Disinterest in what the critics say​




* *




Clouds are marching along, singing a song, just like they do.
If the clouds were singing a song, I'd sing along, wouldn't you too?
If you just knew what they could do.
Oh, if you just knew, what would they do?
And if the birds are just hollow words flying along, singing a song,
What would they do?
If they just knew what they could do.
Oh, if they just knew.

I know it's sad that I never gave a damn about the weather,
And it never gave a damn about me.​




* *




If I could build my house just like the Trojan horse
I'd put a statue of myself upon the shelf
Of course, of course, of course​




* *




A daydream spills from my corked head
Breaks free of my wooden neck
Left a nod over sleeping waves
Like bobbing bait for bathing cod
Floating flocks of candled swans
Slowly drift across wax ponds

The men all played along
To marching drums
And boy did they have fun
Behind the sea
They sang (hey!)
So our matching legs
Are marching clocks
And we're all too small
To talk to God
Yes, we're all too smart
To talk to God​




* *




You could tell me secrets that I'll probably repeat
I'm not trying to hurt you, I just love to speak
It feels like we're pulling teeth​




* *




I got so sick of being on my own
Now the devil won't leave me alone
It's almost like I found a friend
Who's in it for the bitter end
Our consciences are always so much heavier than our egos
I set my expectations high
So nothing ever comes out right

So shoot a star on the boulevard tonight
I think I'll figure it out with a little more time
But who needs time...

Turn off the lights, turn off the lights
Turn on the show for me tonight
I've got my heavy heart to hold me down
Once it falls apart my head's in the clouds
So I'm taking every chance I got
Like the man I know I'm not​


----------



## zetturn2

INFP - RADIOHEAD - CREEP
INTP - RADIOHEAD - 2+2=5
INFJ - Alice In Chains - Love Hate Love
INTJ - Nine Inch Nails - Closer
ISFP - At The Drive In - One Armed Scissor
ISTP - Buffalo Springfield - Stop Children What's That Sound
ISTJ - Hollywood Undead - Undead (Gym music for them)
ISFJ - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue
ENTJ - Limp Bizkit - Rollin'
ENTP - The Breeders - Cannonball
ENFP - Porno for pyros - Cursed Male
ENFJ - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away
ESFP - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California
ESFJ - Lauris Reiniks - Es Skrienu
ESTJ - Frank Sinatra - That's Life
ESTP - Jane's Addiction - Been Caught Stealing


----------



## Jenko

Hey man, I've never heard of this song ''Cannanball'', I'm an ENTP and I really enjoyed hahaha specially the experimental parts, like guitar noises and stuff like that.


----------



## Jenko

I think Beck's album ''Odelay'' is pretty ENTP-ish


----------



## hilary

I think "Bittersweet - Panic! At The Disco" is pretty ENTJ hehe


----------



## Mair

ENTJ




INTP




INTJ




ENTP





Well, at least I tried :tongue:


----------



## Morn

INTJ:
The mastery of the universe yet disconnect from people mentality of INTJs is conveyed well by this song.





ENTJ:
What do you get when you have mastery of the universe and mastery of people?





INFJ:
The outcast.





ESTP:
Of all types, this is the one that hates to be boring.


----------



## 124567

ESTP gone wrong :laughing:


----------



## aloneinmusic

I almost feel like The Scientist by Coldplay strikes me as an INFJ song. Does anyone agree, or have a better type for it?

(unless it doesn't really fit to a type)






I love Coldplay. :kitteh:


----------



## Morn

^I would call it an INTP song, doesn't really fit INTJ.


----------



## Eikichi

FJs, especially ISFJ.


----------



## Psychopomp

@aloneinmusic - I'm going to say INTP for The Scientist as well... though by no means quintessentially so. 

----

I don't know if I have posted in this thread yet, but here goes a few - this is all going to be fairly conservative and easy to interpret... :

ENTP - Anything by the Flaming Lips, "Yeah Yeah Yeah Song" in particular:


* *













INTP - Anything by They Might Be Giants, lets say "Birdhouse in your Soul" just because it is great:

* *













ENFJ - Anything by Peter Gabriel. How about this one, featuring another NFJ, Kate Bush:

* *













INFJ - Anything by Tori Amos, let's keep it mass consumption and stereotypical and say "Crucify":

* *













Man, you don't get more INFJ than Tori Amos. She wins the 'Most INFJ person ever' Award.


----------



## Psychopomp

INTJ - Kinda conflicted on this one. I SHOULD do something by NIN, but I can't resist. Anything by Sisters of Mercy will do, or this little gem by Dead Can Dance - epitomizes INTJ to me ( @Entropic ):

* *














ENTJ - Er, how about Oingo Boingo for ENTJ? "Just another day" for Ni, "Only a lad" for Te. Middle ground between Te and Ni, maybe.... "Insanity":

* *














INFP - Anything by John Samson or Ben Gibbard. Something like "Soul Meets Body": 

* *













ENFP - I have some controversial picks for ENFP, less so John Lennon and more so Amanda Palmer, but I'll stay conservative with Regina Spektor, "Us" - a quintessential ENFP song in all respects: 

* *















Let me think about Sensor songs for a bit and maybe do some...


----------



## 124567

*ENFJ male.
*




*ENTJ female.
*



*
Darker side of INFJ female.
*




*ENFJ female.
*




*ISTP female.
*


----------

